# Electric engine mounts



## westerngumby (Jan 15, 2013)

On '02 thru '09 nissans with electronic mounts, can a bad mount or a dissconnected mount trigger a code in the ecm causiing the MIL (check engine light) to come on. If so what would the code be. Would like to put cheaper aftermarket solid mounts on the car but do no want light to come on.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

According to the FSM, no DTC code is set if there is a malfunction. If you unplug them, the mounts will act stiffer. Go to this site for extra info:

2000 electronic motor mounts - Maxima Forums


----------



## westerngumby (Jan 15, 2013)

thank you for the info, will have to create login to use the maxima site to view the post you sent me to.


----------

